

Monitor mode for 802.11 on Android devices - shenberg
http://bcmon.blogspot.co.il/2012/09/working-monitor-mode-on-nexus-one.html

======
nvmc
Unless I'm mistaken, we had monitor mode working on the G1 (and similar)
devices a wee while ago now.

